# Pte. Brayden MacLachlan 2 PPCLI ( died May 1 2011 )



## KatFleming (10 Aug 2012)

McLACHLAN, Private Brayden Allan Joseph - 2nd Battalion Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry, Bravo Company. Private Brayden McLachlan died suddenly, the result of a motor vehicle accident, in Brandon, Manitoba on Sunday, May 1, 2011. He was in his 27th year. Brayden was the beloved son of Carolyn McLachlan (nee Rich) of Port Dover and Allan “Derb“ McLachlan of Powassan. He was the cherished brother of Natalie Naismith (Ryan) of Simcoe and Dayna McLachlan (Dan Oshell) of Newmarket; and dearest uncle of Dara and Leah Naismith and Dax Oshell. Brayden is survived by his grandmother Florence Rich (nee Peters) of Powassan and many aunts, uncles and cousins. He was predeceased by his grandparents Francis Rich and Eva (nee Cheaney) and Aubrey McLachlan. Brayden grew up and attended school in Powassan, graduating from St. Joseph Scollard Hall in North Bay. He joined the Canadian Forces in 2009 and requested and was assigned to CFB Shilo with 2PPCLI. Brayden was an avid athlete and enjoyed hunting and fishing. He was a strong family man who had a special bond with his nieces and nephew. Brayden formed many irreplaceable friendships through the years with his charismatic personality - always having a contagious smile and positive attitude. Through the Canadian Forces, Brayden developed a second family and was proud to serve his country. His presence will be deeply missed by all of those whose lives he touched. The McLachlan family will receive visitors at the PAUL FUNERAL HOME, Powassan on Saturday, May 7, 2011 from 7 to 9 pm and again on Sunday May 8 from 2 to 4 and 7 to 9 pm. A celebration of Brayden's life will be held on Monday, May 9 at 11:00 am at the Powassan United Church. Cremation will be followed by Interment of Ashes at Powassan Union cemetery. In lieu of flowers, donations in Brayden's memory can be made to the “Soldier On“ charity and would be greatly appreciated by the family. For more information, to make a donation, or to request a Memory Card please call the Paul Funeral Home, Powassan (705) 724-2024 or email paulfuneralhome@bellnet.ca


----------

